# Goonzquad??



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone else watching these lads on YouTube?

They seem to be doing quite well...

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

Ive watched them for years since they done the wrecked rubicon. Im obsessed I patiently wait on a notification to tell me they have uploaded  they have quite upbeat fun personalities

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

